# querkle=quirkle?



## Relentless999 (Aug 17, 2009)

I ordered querkle but they came in labeled quirkle. Are they the same or is the quirkle more stabilized or different cross


----------



## umbra (Aug 17, 2009)

they are the same. I've seen it spelled both ways.


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ya subcool just told me quirkle is the english version


----------

